# GrandWave 30 SHW with Adjustable Mag bY Hatteras Jacks



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Reel is in Real good shape.Box and paperwork. Adjustable mag done by Ryan At Hatteras Jacks. $175


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Make Offer


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

ill give ya a 20 with a wri side plate almost new cond.


----------

